# usatrains becks boxcar



## baeroni (Jul 1, 2008)

i am calling from germany with a wish 
is there anybody who owns the usa trains becks beer boxcar 
and would like to sell it to me 
thanks for your help 
bernd


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you sure that USA Trains made a Becks Beer Box car? Almost all of the USA Trains beer cars are: first refrigerator cars, and second with the exception of Steinlager (New Zealand) all are from North American breweries. LGB did make a 2 axle Becks Beer Box car a number of years ago. 

Chuck N


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Now that InBev bought it, you might as well buy a Budweiser Car. Now it will be the same as Becks. I am not sure who makes the Bud car.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Try this link: (click photo)  Not U.S.A. Trains, but probably what you are seeking.


----------



## baeroni (Jul 1, 2008)

hi all, 
excuse me, but i really know, that usatrains built a green 4 axle becks beer car, 
but i also know that it is extremely rare. 
last month there were two at the bay, and they gone for 100 dollar around, 
if i can get one i will pay also 100 bucks. 
i have a budweiser from lgb and several other beer boxcars most of usatrains 
they have a beer car collection but the becks one is out of production. 
but anyway thanks for your interest, maybe there is one who has it and sell it to me. 
thanks 
bernd


----------



## baeroni (Jul 1, 2008)

once again, i am sorry, 
maybe it is a refrigerator one but 4 axle and green. 
bernd


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

The USA Becks reefer shows up on e-bay from time to time, but very infrequently, like the Olympia Beer car on there right now.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok guys, here is the answer. Beck's beer reefer R16265 listed with a picture in a 2001-2002 USA new release catalog and in a 2001 new release catalog. However, in the 2002-2003 full catalog it is not listed. Dark green car with silver ends and roof. It must have been a very limited run. Here is a listing for a closed one on Ebay. It went for considerably more than $100.00 

http://cgi.ebay.com/USA-Trains-R16265-Becks-Beer-Refrigerator-Car_W0QQitemZ230274253260QQihZ013QQcategoryZ19156QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul: 

Thanks for the update. I've tried to keep up on beer cars, but it appears that I missed this one. 

Chuck N


----------



## baeroni (Jul 1, 2008)

paul. 

that was one i was bidding for, but was outbidded last second. 
thanks 
bernd 



















.


----------



## baeroni (Jul 1, 2008)

hi its me again the central screwtanizer as frank zappa says, 
i will pay every resonable price for that car./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By baeroni on 08/10/2008 3:05 AM
hi its me again the central screwtanizer as frank zappa says, 




That comment had me tarot-fied!


----------



## baeroni (Jul 1, 2008)

is anybody interested? 
you can get this car from goldcoast station, he only want 289$ 
for me is toooooo much/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Have you asked Watts Train Shop (seach google for their name) by chance? While mostly LGB, they do have some other collections from time to time.


----------



## baeroni (Jul 1, 2008)

no, 
watts dont have. 
anybody another idea, all the internet suppliers dont have./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/plain.gif


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By baeroni on 08/21/2008 10:41 PM
no, 
watts dont have. 
anybody another idea, all the internet suppliers dont have./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/plain.gif" border=0>




This person is selling some beer cars some Euro beers too reportedly... 

http://www.gardentexture.com/index2.htm


----------



## baeroni (Jul 1, 2008)

thank cou guys,
i ve got one


----------



## Mark Thomas (Jan 2, 2008)

Bernd,
Did the car arrive ok? 

-Mark


----------



## baeroni (Jul 1, 2008)

yes, everything is fine,
thank you mark


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

Bernd, 

Did you get the car you were looking for? That's great news! 

Jack


----------



## baeroni (Jul 1, 2008)

yes i am the proud owner of this car, i was hunting for over one year.
thanks again mark


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

If someone else wants one: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290266907218


----------

